# Are there any homebrew variations of Super Mario Sunshine?



## RemixDeluxe (Nov 30, 2013)

Anything fan made similar to Super Mario 64 Star Road? I really enjoyed Sunshine a lot, so much its one of my most favorite games of all time. Its been over a decade since its original release and there isn't a hint of a sequel or remake happening anytime soon. Its a shame cause the visuals are stunning and even hold well to this day.

Does anything exist?

P.S. I'm not asking for links to roms or anything of the sort.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 30, 2013)

As far as I know, no one was made a level editor or anything for Super Mario Sunshine. IIRC, there was a thread about this previously that had some guy who said he was close but I dunno if anything ever came of that.


----------



## Celice (Dec 1, 2013)

In the meantime, there are some mods available for Super Mario Galaxy, ones which have generic maps which uses objects to make up levels, and which also import geometry from other Nintendo games who share the same level format as Galaxy, such as Sunshine and Wind Waker. I don't remember the name of this mod, but a little google or youtube should find something.

Usually these things get custom content when a fan who grew up with the game happens to acquire the skills to delve into and figure out a favorite game of theirs. As the generation of gamers shifts across consoles, newer and newer consoles are starting to get custom fan content. It's kind of interesting, actually


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Dec 2, 2013)

I just like the beach and clear skies vacation like atmosphere Sunshine had. Super Mario Galaxy had a few levels like that but for Sunshine that was the whole game. Well thanks anyways.


----------



## GHANMI (Dec 2, 2013)

It's close but not quite what you may mean.
Someone is attempting a port of Sunshine to Mario 64 DS, he has already released some of his WIP, here:
http://gbatemp.net/threads/super-mario-sunshine-64-ds.343016/


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Dec 2, 2013)

GHANMI said:


> It's close but not quite what you may mean.
> Someone is attempting a port of Sunshine to Mario 64 DS, he has already released some of his WIP, here:
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/super-mario-sunshine-64-ds.343016/



That looks really cool. Ill definitely give that demo a try, would it work on Supercard DStwo?


----------



## GHANMI (Dec 2, 2013)

It's a launch title for the DS after all with no anti-piracy whatsoever.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Dec 3, 2013)

GHANMI said:


> It's a launch title for the DS after all with no anti-piracy whatsoever.


I was asking because of it being a compatibility issue rather than piracy.


----------



## user64 (Dec 3, 2013)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I was asking because of it being a compatibility issue rather than piracy.


Note that developer/Big N putting in anti-piracy in their games creates compatability issues. Though most flashcarts can run pretty much any DS rom without issue, nowadays.


----------

